# Share embarrassing pics of your politicians



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)

hum.... Trudeau...? I have many questions... but I don't want any answers
Thanks you


----------



## SG854 (May 29, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

Mexico's president chasing a pigeon.






Context: He's a zoofile. He literally fucked a donkey when he was a teen. His brother actually found him infraganti, and got shot (guess by who?)

PS: As you might know, I do not participate in any kind of political election or activity... so I'm free to mock this and politics


----------



## Dust2dust (May 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> hum.... Trudeau...? I have many questions... but I don't want any answers
> Thanks you


LOL  I hadn't seen that one.  I kinda hope that's not a fake.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

Claudia Sheinbaum (my city's governor from the president's political party)





"Now what?"

This template is used as it follows:
"Miss governor...?"
"Now what?"
"Kids with cancer are dying because you're denying their treatments"

Context: The president cut funds for cancer patients because that's neoliberal.

Or my favorite:
"Miss governor...?"
"Now what?"
"The metro line you built failed again"


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 29, 2022)

@AmandaRose I like these:



Spoiler


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)

Dust2dust said:


> LOL  I hadn't seen that one.  I kinda hope that's not a fake.


I've heard about it at the radio
I don't know if it's fake (and they didn't either) but there was a party context behind it when they were talking about it


----------



## Dust2dust (May 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I've heard about it at the radio
> I don't know if it's fake (and they didn't either) but there was a party context behind it when they were talking about it


Similar to the blackface he wore at a party, then.  He's so good at looking bad.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)

Dust2dust said:


> Similar to the blackface he wore at a party, then.  He's so good at looking bad.


exactly


----------



## Dust2dust (May 29, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @AmandaRose I like these:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That little girl looks so unhappy!  I feel sorry for her.


----------



## Viri (May 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 311746
> hum.... Trudeau...? I have many questions... but I don't want any answers
> Thanks you


Do the black and brown face pics count as "embarrassing"? lol


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)

Viri said:


> Do the black and brown face pics count as "embarrassing"? lol


it does, wanna share it here?


----------



## Viri (May 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> it does, wanna share it here?





Spoiler


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

Oh Peña Baby! I miss you my Tlatoani


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Oh Peña Baby! I miss you my Tlatoani



I'll say like in the reddit thread :
Trump signing with a fucking marker instead of a pen, is it just to make his name stand out of the lot?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I'll say like in the reddit thread :
> Trump signing with a fucking marker instead of a pen, is it just to make his name stand out of the lot?


Peña Nieto, Baby! Come back!


----------



## omgcat (May 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 311746
> hum.... Trudeau...? I have many questions... but I don't want any answers
> Thanks you


photoshopped image is photoshopped, look i can do it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




video from 2015


----------



## assassinz (May 29, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (May 29, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

Not my politician... but do you think he's had Ice cream this week?






You're so African, than when you dance it starts raining.
I'm so American that when I dance *bullets starts raining.


----------



## Viri (May 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I'll say like in the reddit thread :
> Trump signing with a fucking marker instead of a pen, is it just to make his name stand out of the lot?


Sounds like a Chad thing to do. He should have signed it with a red or orange marker.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 29, 2022)

Eating, dancing, mid expression… everyone makes silly faces. You’re clogging the thread with those.


----------



## tabzer (May 29, 2022)

Does Beyonce count?  She's a professional, engaged in politics.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2022)

This baffon is in charge of running my country


----------

